
Google PageRank Has Nothing To Do With Inbound Links | Google - ajbatac
http://www.eggrage.co.uk/google-pagerank-has-nothing-to-do-with-inbound-links/
======
il
What an incredibly misleading headline based only on circumstantial evidence.
First of all, PR2 is not hard to get, you get indexed and you're already
halfway to a PR2. It's true that Google has devalued the impact of inbound
links recently, but that in no way means that suddenly getting inbound links
with good anchortext is worthless. Also, toolbar PR rounds up, so for all you
know the PR could have been 1.000001.

In short, don't listen to this guy, and keep getting those inbound links. They
can't hurt you, and, from the hundreds of sites I have ran, I know they do
help.

------
streety
Toolbar PR != google internal PR

The story here is that even with very few links this site has been able to
secure a pagerank of 2. The suggestion being that PR 2 is impressive. It's
not, I would wager that any site with at least some links, any links, and no
penalty would have no problem to get a PR2.

~~~
litewulf
I'm pretty sure toolbar PR is basically the PR that Google uses for ranking,
just lagging by a bit. In addition, I have no idea why people care about PR,
because there is quite a bit more to ranking than PR (or else all those PR10
sites would be the top result for anything).

~~~
streety
It depends on how you define "a bit". The last time I paid any attention to
this the toolbar PR was updated every 3 months or so and those updates were
already outdated. I can't remember how outdated the updates were or even if
google told you that. I suspect they didn't.

Google has also taken to using the toolbar PR as a way of communicating its
displeasure over certain practices. Paid links is a recent example.

All told your PR is irrelevant as you say. Especially in comparison to your
actual rankings which are also largely irrelevant to tracking what's driving
traffic to your site which is itself largely irrelevant to tracking
conversions, registrations, return visit or whatever other metric most makes
sense to your site/business.

~~~
litewulf
On an interesting sidenote this actually means the value of PR0 site links may
be worth more than from PR1, because the PR0 site may simply be a site with
good PR that just hasn't shown up in the latest update.

 _pinky to finger_

------
noelchurchill
It's common knowledge in the SEO community that the public PR number doesn't
correlate with the internal calculated PR number that google uses. It's not
that there is a lag, it's just not the same number.

However, yes it's true, that obviously there is much more to ranking for a
given search term than just having a lot of PR.

There are mountains of empirical evidence that gaining links from authority
sites does in fact give you a better ranking.

